# Night-time view of Christmas decorations in Toronto



## Antarctican (Dec 27, 2006)

Skating rink at City Hall, facing the old city hall 







Skating rink at City Hall, facing the 30 foot tall Christmas tree






St. Lawrence Market






Park behind St. Lawrence Hall






Osgoode Hall (where the Provinces Court of Appeal is located)






Closeup of a decorated door at Osgoode Hall






Bakery in the Distillery district






Streetview in the Distillery district






All of these shots were handheld, bracing myself against whatever tree or building corner I could find.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 27, 2006)

Love the first, lots of movement, really makes the photo come alive.

The buildings in  Distillery district are not what I'd expect to see in Toronto, I'd of thought it was all skyscrapers. 

All very good and even better knowing that there was no tripod


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 27, 2006)

beautiful shots anty, i love the first three shots, really captures the mood of the season. :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for your comments LP and JTH. 

LP, the buildings in the Distillery District are from the late 1800s (1859 is the oldest one, which is 'old' for Toronto) and are being renovated to make it a chi-chi area for shopping, dining and entertainment. It's just a few blocks (maybe a 10 minute walk) from the business district where all the skyscrapers are, so it's neat to have the old and new parts of the City so close together.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 28, 2006)

The movement in the first two really compliment the seasonal feel.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 28, 2006)

In #1 the house in the background is ever sooooo colourfully lit, it looks almost unreal, like a painted background. Too cool.

Handheld?
Only just supported somehow!?
WOW, that is good! Steady hand!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 29, 2006)

That building in #1 is the side of Old City Hall. It was all lit up like that for a light show...very colourful.


----------



## ShootHoops (Dec 29, 2006)

The first two are my favorite.


----------



## karissa (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm the odd ball it looks like.. I LOVE that last one!  I like the accent on the trim of the buildings and the street lights and... just.. love it!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 31, 2006)

nice shooting Anti!


----------



## Arch (Dec 31, 2006)

christams looks great over there.... great shots anty :thumbup:


----------

